# How do I fix a broken front panel?



## bigfrank24 (Dec 29, 2014)

The front panel of my desktop came loose and is not hanging by the wires. I cannot get it back on this is a work computer and I really need it fixed now. I don't know what to do.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

What brand and model?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Is this work machine located at work? Do you not have an IT department to fix this or provide you with a new one?

If not, you could use something simple such as duct tape to hold it on.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 17, 2004)

Usually, you just line up the front panel and it snaps into place with a gentle shove.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Again easier if we knew make and model.


----------

